# Any way to transfer recordings to my TiVo Bolt (with Hydra)?



## someperson (Aug 13, 2017)

I was wondering if there's any way to transfer our Windows Media Center recordings to our new TiVo Bolt that I've started playing with. The TiVo has Hydra on it (seems to have come with it), which I've read does not support transferring recordings from a PC.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

setup a plex server

not sure if plex supports windows media without conversion


----------



## wongster12 (Nov 24, 2007)

I was hoping that Tivo Desktop could do this. Can you explain the process of how to do this with the plex server?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You don't 'transfer' them with Plex. You just watch them via the Plex App built in to the TiVo.

-KP


----------



## wongster12 (Nov 24, 2007)

kpeters59 said:


> You don't 'transfer' them with Plex. You just watch them via the Plex App built in to the TiVo.
> 
> -KP


I already have the Plex Server setup and can watch thru the Plex Server. Is there any way to transfer my shows/movies from my pc to the Bolt? I am coming from a Tivo HD and I was able to do that with Tivo Desktop in the past.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

wongster12 said:


> I already have the Plex Server setup and can watch thru the Plex Server. Is there any way to transfer my shows/movies from my pc to the Bolt? I am coming from a Tivo HD and I was able to do that with Tivo Desktop in the past.


you need to add those to the plex server tivo desktop as we know it is dead plus tivo no longer supports it


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I believe ajwees41's point is that if you can watch them on the Plex Server, you don't _need_ to transfer them...YMMV...

Have you tried pyTiVoDesktop? I'm not sure if it's working with Hydra yet.

Another (drastic) option is to roll back to Gen 3 and transfer them and then roll up to Hydra.

-KP


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

kpeters59 said:


> Have you tried pyTiVoDesktop? I'm not sure if it's working with Hydra yet.
> *Another (drastic) option is to roll back to Gen 3 and transfer them and then roll up to Hydra*.
> -KP


Since the OP has a _*New*_ TiVo Bolt, this may be an option.
If he has set-up OnePasses, I believe he can back them up with pyTiVoDesktop (if not, he can with kmttg)


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Common guys the OP wants to know if he can transfer records from a PC to a TiVo running Hydra.

The answer is NO period. 

This was one of the features missing from Hydra that people were not happy about. Other posts have already talking about using Plex to view the videos as a partial work around.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, since you want to be literal, he doesn't _want_ to _know_ if he can transfer, he wants to _actually_ transfer.

I provided him the only _known_ way to accomplish the objective...just sayin'...

-KP


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

atmuscarella said:


> Common guys the OP wants to know if he can transfer records from a PC to a TiVo running Hydra.
> 
> The answer is NO period.
> 
> This was one of the features missing from Hydra that people were not happy about. Other posts have already talking about using Plex to view the videos as a partial work around.


However, OP has a new Bolt that he just started playing with, so if he has not made many new recording, he may want to consider rolling back to do the transfer (and loose everything) , then upgrading to Hydra.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

kpeters59 said:


> Well, since you want to be literal, he doesn't _want_ to _know_ if he can transfer, he wants to _actually_ transfer.
> 
> I provided him the only _known_ way to accomplish the objective...just sayin'...
> 
> -KP


I agreed that a partial work around had already been provided.

But no body actually confirmed he/she could do not do what they wanted to do, which was to transfer shows from a PC to a TiVo running Hydra.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

HOW TO Watch Windows Media Center Files on Plex?

setup a folder on the plex server if you transfer the files to the tivo you loose hard drive space


----------

